# Pulling on lead



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, I know there are other threads about this problem but though I have read them, I would like more specific help for what is becoming a real issue. Benji is a male, 20 months old, entire. Me, my husband and family follow the Amichien bonding method of training (Jan Fennell). He is a very stubborn dog, though does respond to commands at home...he sits, stays, lies, goes over, takes food gently from our hands, and he rarely jumps now. BUT.....walking is a nightmare. We have tried the halti nose harness he hated that, regular harness, flat collar and recently got a halti chest harness with double lead. We have persisted with each....but still he pulls.
We stop, start, change direction.....Still he pulls.
We stopped taking him on longer walks until he was walking on a loose lead- still he pulls. He seemed to improve a little a few weeks ago (with the halti chest harness) and I was feeling more positive. Then, he jumped up at me and started biting the lead. I now feel like we are going backwards as the jumping up at me was the original reason we got our behaviourist to come to our home to address this problem. I am feeling very disheartened. Have been back to trainer, and she said he still doesn`t trust me or husband as leader. I truly don`t know what else to try. Both my husband and I are firm, but feel we are hitting a brick wall. Benji can`t be happy with this, either. Any advice would be much appreciated please.:crossfing


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duplicate post, threads merged


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi, Im sorry you are dealing with this, I know how frustrating it can be. Im afraid I don't know anything much about this type of training other than a bit i have read so am probably not much help. I have two entire males and Im afraid I have to use gadgets and props or we would be propelled through the town with 75kgs of pure dogpower! There's some very knowledgable trainers and owners on here, hopefully this will bump it up to get some response from those that know better and more than me


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply-it is helpful anyway to know that others have the same problem!


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just to clarify- I am open to any and all suggestions/hints...not just Amichien bonding related as I know this is not necessarily widely followed. Any Hints/tips/light at the end of the tunnel stories etc much appreciated


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Best advice I see in these posts is to go with your pup to an obedience class, and not at the local Petco...find a trainer not working in some retail store. That being said, our trainers have always recommended pinch collars vs. choke chains or harnesses. All can be misused and harm the dog.
The downside on pinch collars is that traditionally, the act of putting them on the dog and getting the latch to hold properly is a challenge. My field trainer recently put me on to a lady that makes a new style pinch collar, that eliminates the difficulty of putting them on and it has no latch...you can look at them at www.lolalimited.net. They call them "Secret Power" collars...but they are a well-engineered covered pinch style collar. 
Be advised that some people do not advocate using a pinch style collar on the dog, and to their credit if not properly used, they can injure the dog’s skin and also cause behavioral problems. But, if used properly by a trained user, they are magic in helping you train the dog to heal, sit, come, etc.
*But do not use these without a trainer teaching you how to train with these collars....good luck*


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thankyou. Will be checking out any links


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Best advice I see in these posts is to go with your pup to an obedience class, and not at the local Petco...find a trainer not working in some retail store. That being said, our trainers have always recommended pinch collars vs. choke chains or harnesses. All can be misused and harm the dog.
The downside on pinch collars is that traditionally, the act of putting them on the dog and getting the latch to hold properly is a challenge. My field trainer recently put me on to a lady that makes a new style pinch collar, that eliminates the difficulty of putting them on and it has no latch...you can look at them at www.lolalimited.net. They call them "Secret Power" collars...but they are a well-engineered covered pinch style collar. 
Be advised that some people do not advocate using a pinch style collar on the dog, and to their credit if not properly used, they can injure the dog’s skin and also cause behavioral problems. But, if used properly by a trained user, they are magic in helping you train the dog to heal, sit, come, etc.
*But do not use these without a trainer teaching you how to train with these collars....good luck*


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I think that you may need to adjust your expectations a little. Your dog is still very young despite his size, it won't be like this forever. Going out into the big wide world is Benji's play time. It is like expecting a child not to run or skip after they have been told that they are going to the playground. 

I know that it is frustrating and it can be very annoying. It can also be a safety issue so use the Easy Walker Harness until he matures a little. Step on the leash if he jumps. Take a breather and sit down under a tree until he settles. Try to take him to off leash areas if you can. Keep up the training, guide him through it and one day out of the blue the penny will drop.

Goldens teach us to celebrate life and encourage us to get out amongst nature. Their zest for fun is infectious so just try to think of it as him wanting his best buddy to come along too on this great adventure.


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for your reply...I have wondered sometimes if my expectations are just too high given his age. He is our first dog and, though I have some experience of big dogs, I have never brought one up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*bel1*, I merged your two threads together so you would have all the replies in the same thread.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Doug said:


> I think that you may need to adjust your expectations a little. Your dog is still very young despite his size, it won't be like this forever. Going out into the big wide world is Benji's play time. It is like expecting a child not to run or skip after they have been told that they are going to the playground.
> .


I disagree here. It's so much easier to teach them what is acceptable from a young age than to try to break bad habits when they get older.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

If you read my whole post I recommend keeping up the training, just keep in mind that you should expect pups at that age to be enthusiastic during outings. Not expecting a dog to pull at that age is setting yourself and your dog up for failure and frustration. Keep up the training and one day the penny will drop.


----------



## bel1 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for merging my threads- I tried to delete one of them, but I couldn`t seem to do it !


----------

